# Which to purchase?



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm going to buy a new pistol, but I'm 50/50 on which one. I'd like a little help deciding. Please vote, and give me a reason for your choice. Thanks!


----------



## oldslowchevy (Oct 31, 2011)

i own neither of these but i did own a 40 cal s&w sigma which the m&p is based off of..... i hated it. ungodly heavy trigger pull. was luckly if i even hit the target at 15 yards. traded it in and got my 9mm tauras 917 which is now my carry gun for the few times i do carry.

go with the sig in my opinon.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Almost comparing apples to oranges. If you want a trouble free, ultra reliable, kick around, self defense battle pistol made with plastic go with the M&P. Don't get the Sigma models confused with the M&P models as there two different animals. If you want perhaps a more maintenance required, but much more eye pleasing steel 1911 style pistol go with the Sig. I do have to say that Sig is one of the nicest looking handguns I have ever seen. Wow.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you have the $$$ for the Sig Scorpion, man get that and don't look back...


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Any way you can rent versions close to each and try them out??
I have shot a variety of 1911's and two versions of M&P. 
I like the M&P better because of lower recoil and comfort and safety.
Don't care for the 1911 type...less rounds in the gun, etc. 
Hear a lot of talk about M&P;s at the IDPA....people love them.

But see if you can try them out or find some similar to try first.


----------



## R.Ph. 380 (Jul 24, 2010)

Because it's a SIG 1911


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. No more votes needed. It's been decided and he's getting the Sig tomorrow! Yay!


----------

